
Ask HN: How much do you earn from side project or passive income? - jejuowooe
What is working for you and how much is your income from side project and&#x2F;or passive income?
======
jasonkester
I have a small pile of SaaS products [1] that combine to bring in the
equivalent of a nice Senior Dev salary (though far less than I would actually
bring in were I to take a full time gig in the Bay Area).

I did a "passivity test" recently where I essentially took October off, just
to make sure I still could. I'd do a morning email spin, then shut down and go
bouldering or just play with the kids all day, averaging just shy of two hour
weeks. Monthly Recurring Revenue grew on its normal path.

This month, I'm back working 6 hour days, 4 days a week, building the thing
that will take up the slack [2] once those other products plateau.
Fortunately, it's been raining a lot, or I might still be out climbing every
day.

I'll reitorate once again that as a software developer, you absolutely should
build one o' these SaaS things. It'll change your life.

[1] [https://www.s3stat.com](https://www.s3stat.com) &
[http://www.twiddla.com](http://www.twiddla.com) [2]
[https://unwaffle.com](https://unwaffle.com)

~~~
kzisme
Do you have any advice for getting started?

In my current role I'm an Jr Dev, and have only recently graduated and started
working full time but this sort of thing interests me.

------
leandot
Between $150-250/month from Amazon associates referrals from
[http://hackernewsbooks.com/](http://hackernewsbooks.com/)

~~~
mkaziz
Thanks for creating that by the way. I've subscribed to it, and my library of
books to read is growing quite a lot as a result!

~~~
leandot
Glad you like it. My personal to-read list is also a bit too long now..

------
MegaLeon
I have a few [1] Android Apps that bring home around £90 a month. Ironically,
the ads from one app (I don't like ads as a business model that much) make as
much as the other 4 combined.

I also wrote a book [2] about game development in Haxe, and self-published it
on gumroad. That brings anything from £40 to £150 a month.

[1][https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=leoncvlt&hl=...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=leoncvlt&hl=en_GB)
[2] [http://discover-haxeflixel.com/](http://discover-haxeflixel.com/)

------
phasecode
If you don't get many replies here, there was this thread last month:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12720636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12720636)

------
averageweather
Currently ... I aim for $1/day :), but my site is only a week old. I need to
figure out SEO for a site like mine, as I don't have content. Right now it is
all AdWords traffic. It's amazing ... I literally submit my bids and I have
clicks within 60s.

I'd love to know if users would pay for something like unlimited multi-day
search or ... more data like UV Index.

[http://www.averageweather.io/](http://www.averageweather.io/)

------
jbpetersen
Related:
[https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses](https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses)

------
framestr
I recently developed/launched [http://framestr.com](http://framestr.com). It's
an online form software that I developed, originally, for a few lead
generation websites that I own. It currently generates around $950 / month.

~~~
altaweelali
how long did it take you to get to $950

~~~
framestr
Sorry for the delay... about 6 weeks.

------
nanospeck
My site for learning tricks started making money last month:
[http://spellogram.com](http://spellogram.com) after around 2 years of
existence. I didn't put a lot of effort though.

~~~
nanospeck
Around 5$ per month from ads

------
mirnes
I have one project so far [http://www.json-gen.com/](http://www.json-gen.com/)
started one month ago. It is service that provides mocking REST JSON response.
Could be used in front-end testing. Current income is 5$

~~~
janaks09
I just released beta version of [https://test-api.net](https://test-api.net).
Until now don't have any concrete plan for monetization but planning for
adding new features so that i can monetize it.

------
samayshamdasani
Made [https://enlight.ml](https://enlight.ml) \-- a site to teach people to
code

an ad on each page. I expect it to generate about $50-100/month

------
marktangotango
Not software, but I have a rental property that earns me about $400 a month in
mortgage principle paid. The renter is a relative who's been there for several
years.

------
jurgenwerk
I get around $150/month from my e-book sales: [http://emberjs-
book.com/](http://emberjs-book.com/)

------
eonw
i have a number of side projects, none of which truly require my time
anymore... income ranges from a few hundred a month of a couple thousand.

~~~
Grangar
Do you mean the income varies on a monthly basis, or between projects? If
monthly, why does it differ so much?

